# Sturmey Archer Tricoaster



## fordsnake (Dec 16, 2017)

Ok, I've taxed my brain cells on this topic and I now need your assistance?

I recently purchased a Sturmey Archer Tricoaster for a project next year. The hub has a large "S” stamped above the name Sturmey Archer. In my research, I've found some interesting tidbits about the hub. First, it was introduced in the USA market late 1914, after having a 10 year established acceptance in England!  It first appeared in1915 on several high grade bicycles; namely Pope brands, plus the Excelsior & Dayton. So far there's no mention of Sears involvement or the Sears Chief – even though evidence (advertisments) prove the Chiefs were SA equipped.

I did find this excerpt from John S. Allen Bicycle Blog: Mr. Allen references, “The Sturmey-Archer Story’ by Tony Hadland, (1987) On May 7,1914 Sturmey-Archer did a deal with Sears Roebuck & Co. Sears were to pay £500 for use of Sturmey-Archer’s patents, plus a royalty on each hub. So, I’m guessing the ‘S’ stands for Sears.”– John S. Allen

The last line in Mr. Allens statement intrigued me…he didn’t acknowledge that Mr. Hadland confirmed the origin of the “S”? Instead he gave us a subjective opinion and not a fact, that it stood for Sears.http://john-s-allen.com/blog/?p=594

It’s very easy to surmised or speculate the plausibility of what may have occurred or happened…after all who can challenge a conjecture without evidence? I‘ve spent several days now searching online for evidence about this Sturmey Archer & Sears agreement, or Sears manufacturing SA's (so far, I’ve found nothing). Don’t get me wrong…I’m not disputing Sears involvement, I’m sure it existed.

In fact, the Sturmey Archer website concurs, there was an agreement…but it also suggest the Type “S” refers to USA manufacturing! http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/images/photos/pic-493.4.jpg 

So, here’s my question; were all SA Tricoaster hubs made in the U.S.A? Were all U.S.A hubs stamped with an “S?” Did the “S” only appeared on Sears bicycles?

So far, I have not found evidence of an early Sturmey Archer Tricoaster without the stamped “S.” However, much of the printed material in 1915-17 i.e., catalogs, newspapers and magazines show the hub but without the “S”…go figure?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2017)

Mine had an "S", I'll try to find pics of it....


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 16, 2017)

Here’s a head scratcher...Sturmey Archer states “the “S” hubs were identical to the English Type “F” hub.”



In 1914 the British government took control of Sturmey Archer to supply its troops. So who produced the Type "F" hub, the War Office or Sturmey Archer?




And here's the kicker...if you look on the Sturmey Archer historical website, http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history there’s no "F" ever existing! There's a FX ,FN, FM, TF, BFT, but no “F”. Also note who handled the SA hub in the US market (no Sears)


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 17, 2017)

• Oct. 1914, Cycle Mfg. & Supply Co., announced and began advertising the SA Tricoaster in the US market. Note that King Sewing Machine Co is featured as the manufacturer and home of the US Sturmey Archer.





• In 1915 - SA Tricoaster is showcased on several brand bicycles as standard equipment and optional for any chain driven bicycle.



There's no "S" marking in these ads or any mentioning of Sears, Roebuck. Obviously there's more to be discovered...stay tuned.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 17, 2017)

Imagine the 1915 Pope Special (bottom right) 80T front sprocket and a SA Tricoaster...one sweet ride!


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 17, 2017)

No stamped "S" on the 1914 Sears, Roebuck catalog or ads.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 17, 2017)

Still no stamped "S" and the King Sewing Machine Co., is the manufacturer of the SA Tricoaster in the USA market .


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 17, 2017)

As I've shared, there are several advertisements referencing the production of the Sturmey Archer Tricoaster, referencing that the home of the SA Tricoaster manufacturing was at the King Sewing Machine Co plant!  Plus, all the sales and distribution were handled by the Cycle Mfg.,& Supply Co., of Chicago!







Then I found an interesting nugget –  King Sewing Machines were sold by Sears & Roebuck Co.

As I peeled back the layers, I found the ah-ha –

The King Sewing Machine Company was most successful in attracting the attention of Sears, Roebuck, & Co. in 1909, which provided the $150,000 capital for King to construct an 8-acre manufacturing complex on Rano Street in Black Rock on land leased from Walter H. Schoellkopf. It was well-located adjacent to the Lackawanna Belt Line. Several city streets were terminated to allow for the $150,000 complex. It was an all-electric factory, which pleased the residential neighborhood. King was now a subsidiary of Sears, Roebuck which contracted for the entire output of the King Sewing Machine Company, to be sold under the Sears brand. Buffalo papers reported that Sears had wanted the factory located in Cleveland, but Buffalo interests persuaded the company to maintain a Buffalo presence. The factory would provide 500-600 full-time jobs. In 1912, the factory expanded, using 500 tons of steel to construct 4 additional buildings.

This still doesn't answer...why Sears went under the radar? Unlike many manufacturers and producers of the time, this would have been considered big news!  More to come...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2017)

Outstanding detective work!
So was there a British distributor the began with the letter F?
If that's the case, then I  think, that would clinch the S standing for Sears.


----------



## sam (Dec 17, 2017)

I have found that on occasion not all Sturmey Archer hubs are known. I have an early K hub that is stamped with the letter A. I have seen an advertisement saying the new K hubs was an exclusive to Alldays cycles. Does that also mean I have one built for Alldays?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 18, 2017)

The Type "S" was offered on many different bicycles between 1915 and 1917... is anyone familiar with this hub without the stamped "S"? 




 


The English Tricoaster was identical to the US version except it has NOTTINGHAM stamped under TRICOASTER. (patented)


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2017)

Maybe the S stood for States.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 18, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Maybe the S stood for States.




That’s what I was thinking!

That hub was installed on many brand bikes...but it doesn't appear to have ever been made without the stamped "S". If so, I'd love to see an example of it without the "S"?

Sure, Sears owned the controlling interest of the King Sewing Machine Co., which manufactured the US Sturmey Archer Tricoaster version. Logically, the "S" could refer to Sears made or equipped bicycles! But since I can't find anything acknowledging the Sears involvement’, either with the manufacturing or distributing of the hub...I too reside that the "S" could just as easily be the signature letter for “Made in the STATES”  That conjecture is just as plausible...until we have more evidence?  Obviously, there's more research needed.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,All.

It's an interesting problem, and I'd like to see one of the F marked ones, which might help.  One sold on Ebay, but too long ago for the pictures to still be there.

Here's some of my thoughts. To me, S for States seems unlikely. Why do that when it's just as easy to stamp 'Made in USA' or even 'USA'. The English do call the USA "The States', but that is never abbreviated as such.

For the same reason, I have my doubts that they would abbreviate "Sears Roebuck" as S, since it should be SR. Sturmey-Archer even abbreviate their own name as SA, and their's is hyphenated.

A clue could be that the typeface for the S is very different to the typeface used for the rest of the hub. Compare the S with the S in Sturmey-Archer. The S has serifs and Sturmey-Archer does not. This makes me think it is a specific reference to a company who uses a seriphed S at the start of their name. Looking at early Sears catalogues, they seem to have changed the script for their name often,.so, again, I don't think it's them. That said, here is an example of their letterhead with a similar S.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Sears,_Robuck_&_Co._letterhead_1907.jpg

But then again, it's not too unusual, see this picture of a Singer sewing machine:

http://www.sewmuse.co.uk/singer 66 99.htm

Best Regards,

Adrian

PS, more on the history of King sewing machines (I tried to trace a link with Singer, but failed) here.

http://needlebar.org/main/makers/usa/histories/king/index.html


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2017)

It almost looks like a brand, as for "Secessionists". I don't think that, at that point, they were still quite over us leaving.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 19, 2017)

mike j said:


> It almost looks like a brand, as for "Secessionists". I don't think that, at that point, they were still quite over us leaving.




Mike,

even now we weep quietly in the night when no one can see us.... (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian 

(from near Nottingham, UK)


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 19, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Hi,All, more on the history of King sewing machines (I tried to trace a link with Singer, but failed) here.



Adrian, thank you for reaching across the pond with your insight and the King input. We may never know the significance of the "S"? It would be nice to see a USA made Tricoaster hub without the branded  "S"  But I don't think one was ever produced? If one were to appear it would certainly resolve many questions.


----------



## sam (Dec 19, 2017)

36 hole tricoaster hub


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Sam, can you offered the serial number? This single pic verifies that the USA hub was produced without the "S"...therefore there should be a plethora of this particular hub out there, since it was installed as standard equipment on so many high grade bicycles. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## sam (Dec 19, 2017)

fordsnake said:


> Thanks Sam, can you offered the serial number? This single pic verifies that the USA hub was produced without the "S"...therefore there should be a plethora of this particular hub out there, since it was installed as standard equipment on so many high grade bicycles. Keep the pics coming.



This hub has the number 36 stamped on the outside of the flange which refers to it being drilled 36 hole. Other than that the photo shows all I know. Was this hub made in USA or England ?  was it made to export?  was it an import hub? pre-WW1 or Post WW1 ? can't say ? More info is needed.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 20, 2017)

sam said:


> This hub has the number 36 stamped on the outside of the flange which refers to it being drilled 36 hole. Other than that the photo shows all I know. Was this hub made in USA or England ?  was it made to export?  was it an import hub? pre-WW1 or Post WW1 ? can't say ? More info is needed.





This is how the puzzle comes together...one piece at a time! It may take a while to collect all the pieces…but with the help of others the evidence will eventually prevail!
We can narrow down the origins of your hub by a few known facts; the English & US versions of the The Tricoaster were identical, except for two distinct differences.

1)  On the English version, the word NOTTINGHAM was stamped under the word (patented) .






2 Early English hubs were typically 40 holes. The below diagram of the Tricoaster produced in 1914 at the Sturmey-Archer Gears LTD plant in England illustrates 40 holes. The 36 holes version was first introduced for SA on the Tricoaster 1914 version (US made). It wasn't until after WW1, did Sturmey Archer offer a hub with an option of 36 or 40 holes.



The above diagram found on the SA’s website, contradicts information posted also on the SA site http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/images/photos/pic-493.4.jpg  this statement suggests there was a TYPE "F". As I've mentioned (see post #3 of this thread), I can not find evidence of a TYPE 'F' Tricoaster. I believe it was a typo and the author was referencing the TYPE ‘FN’ Tricoaster (as seen in the diagram) It's identical to the US version and also produced in 1914.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Fordsnake,

a few more parts to the puzzle (but no solution yet)!

From a CABE members site (below, midway down the page) there is a discussion of early S-A hub markings in the UK. It does mention F as bieing used for a prefix to the serials when they changed the hub thread to a finer type on the X type hub. (F for Fine, I guess).

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/bike-i-d/1910-1914-sturmey-archer-type-x-three-speed/

The page comes from a book:

"THE STURMEY ARCHER STORY" by Tony Hadland 1988

This is a rare book, long out of print. See the price here:

https://www.abebooks.com/Sturmey-Archer-Story-Tony-Hadland/22521834620/bd

Tony Hadland still maintained an interest in this until at least 2012, when he wrote the end of the story, and published it online. This proabaly gives an idea of the detail of the content.

https://hadland.wordpress.com/2012/07/02/the-sturmey-archer-story-supplement/

You may be able to contact him through the link at the base of the page. I guess if anyone should know, it would be he.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes...I have reached out to both Tony Hadland and Sturmey Archer (SunRace).


----------



## sam (Dec 21, 2017)

The question was asked "did Sturmey Archer( in England) make 36 hole tricoaster hubs?" I'm of the belief they did. Export trade was an important part of their business. France,Canada and the U.S. all used the 36 hole rims---why would they pass up such an opportunity. And I have a set of old 36 hole rod brake rims made in England. Got them from Oldy57 as they were made for the Canadian market.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2017)

sam said:


> The question was asked "did Sturmey Archer( in England) make 36 hole tricoaster hubs?" I'm of the belief they did. Export trade was an important part of their business. France,Canada and the U.S. all used the 36 hole rims---why would they pass up such an opportunity. And I have a set of old 36 hole rod brake rims made in England. Got them from Oldy57 as they were made for the Canadian market.




The intent of this post was to address the TYPE ‘S’ on the S-A Tricoaster hub – American-made between 1914-1919.
Why those years? Because the earliest known evidence of the TYPE ‘S’ Tricoaster was manufactured at the King Sewing Machine Co.,Chicago, late 1914. The last known appearance on US bicycles (around 1919)? I’m not sure about this date?

Many of us forget about the importance of WW1 and how it impacted the bicycle manufacturing! When America finally joined its allies to fight in 1917, the US government subsequently placed restrictions on the production and manufacturing of bicycles and its parts!






(Indian, one of many manufacturers complied with the government's restrictions)







When the King Sewing Machine Co began manufacturing the Tricoaster in 1914 , England was already at war! Around the same time, the British government took control of the entire Sturmey Archer Nottingham factory to supply its troops!






When the war ended in 1918…many bikes were just warmed-over models of their previous year (inventory was low)...there was nothing new!
(below is an announcement for the Indian - note ND as rear option).





I offer Indian as an example, because the Sturmey Archer Tricoaster was optional equipment.






As a side note: in 1919 the Black Beauty offered a 36 or 28 hole drilled Tricoaster (US made)





So, Sam, with this chronological timeline of the S-A Tricoaster short life, what year do you believe the exporting of the English hub occurred? Because, all my documented evidence pre-1914 suggests the early British S-A Tricoasters were drilled w/40 holes. However, post WW1, S-A Nottingham did offer a Tricoaster 36 & 40 hole hub.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Fordsnake,

Thanks for publishing the details of WW1 restrictions to bicycle manufacture in the US. There were similar restrictions during WW2, but this is the first time I'd seen them for WW1.

Incidentally, do you have a date for the first newspaper article? I think it would have been in October 1918, rather than 1917, because Bernard Baruch only became chairman in Jan 1918.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Industries_Board

As a result, it would have had little influence on Bicycle manufacture, with the war finishing Nov 11th 1918, unless it was kept in place for the Russian Expeditions of 1919.

Do you mind if I copy the articles for use in an article about the WW1 Columbia Military Model?

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 29, 2017)

Adrian, That restriction clause is a "Chitown" discovery. Chris is one of the best forensic sleuths the CABE has. You're right about the date,  see post #107 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-your-davis-built-bicycles.20560/page-6

My statement was to recognize the impact the war had on bicycle manufacturing after America joined its allies in 1917.  Prior to this mandatory "restriction" policy (that lasted for a few months) bicycle makers were requested to voluntarily build armaments! Here are a few excerpts from manufacturers that pledged to do their patriotic part.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 29, 2017)

After the Armistice, many manufacturers suffered great loss from their war involvement. The "restriction" policy was immediately termed as a voluntary "conservation" policy.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the references and further clarification, Fordsnake.

The great losses felt by the manufacturers were still in their memories when WW2 came around. The damage to the motor industry due to overproduction, and the government selling surplus nearly new vehicles into the civilian market was huge (although it has been argued that this availability of cheap trucks also grew the industry later when the cheap trucks needed replacing, and the buyers who had come to rely on them could now only purchase direct from the manufacturer). One result of this bad memory was that in WW2 there was an agreement that military vehicles produced in the US and shipped overseas would not be reimported. This is one reason why the vehicles were either sold cheaply in other countries, or destroyed/dumped at sea at war end.

The surplus of WW1 also means that today there are still new/unissued items of web equipment being released from storage that were made in 1917/18.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 30, 2017)

One manufacturer that never recovered from the war’s intervention was The Davis Sewing Machine Company. If you thought *bicycle manufacturing* was the bread and butter of The Davis Sewing Machine Company...you would be wrong_.._.it was their sewing machines!





By the end of the war…Davis had a surplus of sewing machines (Posts #2 & #3)  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/davis-sewing-machine-co-info.32329/

And to make matters worse, Sears, Roebuck Company, their largest client canceled their sewing machines contract! Forcing The Davis Sewing Machine Co., to sell their business! Subsequently, Horace Huffman (son of George P. Huffman, founder of the Davis Sewing Machine Co) was placed in charge of liquidating the Davis assets. Huffman used the profits to form the Huffman Manufacturing Company. That’s another bicycle story that deserves another thread.




For now, I want to stay focused on the Sears, Roebuck Company’s involvement and its influence on bicycle manufacturing.
More to come…


----------

